# My buffalo is back and on the wall...finally



## Uptonongood (Mar 7, 2015)

I know the forum is called the Bragging Board, I'm uncomfortable with that for this tread.  I've been blessed with opportunities to hunt places I never dreamed as a kid even though I read all of the safari books I could find.  Safari was for the rich, smart guys and not me.  Well, God had a plan in store for me, one I feel very humbled to accept.  I'm posting this to show folks that no matter what one thinks about themselves or their plans for living, God may have a dramatically different pathway in mind.

I ain't braggin', I'm saying thank you in a public forum and to offer hope for others who might hope for themselves.


----------



## antharper (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks awesome and nice looking room especially that warthog with horns that is 1 cool trophy !!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 8, 2015)

very nice, congrats


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

I think that's a Kudu behind the warthog. Still looks real cool, congrats.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mean looking..

Hate for that one to charge me.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 8, 2015)

My dream hunt right there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice!!! Congrats. I would be happy just to kill a nice buck. lol


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sets off your trophy room real nice - lots of great memories there!
Congratulations!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2015)

Man, you been around the block a time or two! Nice trophy room!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

Very cool! Yep, I've spent a lot of hours reading Hemingway, Roark, Capstick, and all the others. Always wanted to, but will probably never get to. That's a pile of fine memories there, I would guess.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice


----------

